# Something fun



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

What was the most interesting or sexiest thing about your spouse!? in the beginning.

Is it the same today?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Most interesting? Her honesty. Sexiest thing? Her entire body. 

Same as today? Absolutely. My W is the most honest person I know. As for her body after 23 years of marriage and two children, yep, getting sexier by the day. Although she does not believe me when I tell her.


----------



## Finwe (Nov 5, 2015)

My wife has an incredible compassion for others. Sexiest? It is a combination of her beauty and grace.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

DEMI6 said:


> What was the most interesting or sexiest thing about your spouse!? in the beginning.
> 
> Is it the same today?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


The many ways in which she expressed desire for me, and the many ways in which she engaged.

Is it the same today? Nowhere close.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

DEMI6 said:


> What was the most interesting or sexiest thing about your spouse!? in the beginning.
> 
> Is it the same today?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


Despite being very straight, she had this irreverent and mischievous streak that was a real turn on. It makes an appearance far less these days, but when it does, it's every bit as effective as it ever was. 

Appearance-wise, every last curve and contour of her face was captivating. There are times I could just marvel at her face for hours. After 30 years, that face remains as captivating as ever. And the smile. She is naturally dead serious, and doesn't smile a lot, but when she does -- :corkysm60: I've never had a day so bad or a mood so dark that that smile wouldn't turn it around in a nanosecond.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

We met in college. The local girls were all over him because of his accent and because the frat guys/athletes looked up to him. He was the cool kid who made zero effort to fit in. I was impressed by his level of indifference towards the girls. Not so impressed when I finally had to make the move after getting zero (not even a kiss) while sleeping next to him for 6mos. 

Close to 6years later and the indifference towards other women is still there. He has very little patience for typical female tactics that I smh when I see other men fall for. He hardly ever looks when women walk by, I'm usually the one to point and compliment other females. It adds a level of confidence and security that makes him irresistible to me. 

He surprised me because he should've fit the profile for the young guy who's just looking to have fun. His most important need is commitment to family. It's usually the woman who changes (or tries to) the guy but he's definitely made me cut out all the bs. I'll never admit it to him but his firm boundaries, despite my past objections, are such a turn on.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeswecan said:


> As for her body after 23 years of marriage and two children, yep, getting sexier by the day. Although she does not believe me when I tell her.


It's interesting that this disbelief persists among women. I honestly didn't realize that men found women so attractive after years together and after birthing, till my current partner set the record str8 and repeated posts like this from many men on TAM. Despite this, I still find that I don't believe my partner when he tells me I'm beautiful, sexy etc. I notice in the moment that I really like it but deep down I don't honestly believe it. Yet I know I'm an attractive woman. It's all very strange.

I must ask my partner if he truly believes me when I tell him how sexy he is to me. 

Do you have a similar mental experience when your wife compliments you?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Keke24 said:


> It's interesting that this disbelief persists among women. I honestly didn't realize that men found women so attractive after years together and after birthing, till my current partner set the record str8 and repeated posts like this from many men on TAM. Despite this, I still find that I don't believe my partner when he tells me I'm beautiful, sexy etc. I notice in the moment that I really like it but deep down I don't honestly believe it. Yet I know I'm an attractive woman. It's all very strange.
> 
> I must ask my partner if he truly believes me when I tell him how sexy he is to me.
> 
> Do you have a similar mental experience when your wife compliments you?


I didn't in the past, but it crept in recently, and not without reason. One evening we were looking at old pictures and she kept exclaiming, "OMG, you were so handsome," "oh, you were soooo trim," "wow, you looked soooo good, I wish I had realized how good looking you were at the time," etc. All the emphasis was on the past tense. It was pretty hard to take

But now, she's showed some renewed interest. I get a lot of "You're so manly," "I love your muscles," and a whole lot of her hand rubbing my whiskers if I skip a day shaving. When we go to bed, she now caresses my muscles and sometimes flat out gropes them. Gotta' say I love the attention (even if it ends with just the words and the caressing), and at has gone a long way to restoring my self confidence.


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

DEMI6 said:


> What was the most interesting or sexiest thing about your spouse!? in the beginning.
> 
> Is it the same today?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk




In the beginning I was really drawn to my H's confidence and his take charge kind of attitude. 

I found his face very attractive and I especially loved his mouth/lips (Is that weird) and his voice.

Over the years I began to realize that his confidence wasn't as solid as I thought. 
But he is finding his way.

As for his face and mouth and voice, still as sexy as ever. (Actually his voice is even more sexy now.)


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm getting married next month, can I still play? 

The sexiest thing about my fiance? Just physically speaking, his body. Then, the way he looks at me, and the way he walks. He has a really masculine/sexy walk, lol There's many things to name...he's just so sexy to meee! :cat:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo is very potty-humored, but so am I. It's a never-ending source of jokes between us.

I actually find it sexy that we can joke in such a manner. So does Odo.


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

The most sexiest thing then and now? When she gets my attention and shares a kiss with another woman. Eh... about twice a year but that's enough!

Sent from my SM-T337T using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Keke24 said:


> It's interesting that this disbelief persists among women. I honestly didn't realize that men found women so attractive after years together and after birthing, till my current partner set the record str8 and repeated posts like this from many men on TAM. Despite this, I still find that I don't believe my partner when he tells me I'm beautiful, sexy etc. I notice in the moment that I really like it but deep down I don't honestly believe it. Yet I know I'm an attractive woman. It's all very strange.
> 
> I must ask my partner if he truly believes me when I tell him how sexy he is to me.
> 
> Do you have a similar mental experience when your wife compliments you?


Yes. I do not see myself as sexy. However, I do believe my W when she say I'm sexy.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeswecan said:


> Most interesting? Her honesty. Sexiest thing? Her entire body.
> 
> Same as today? Absolutely. My W is the most honest person I know. As for her body after 23 years of marriage and two children, yep, getting sexier by the day. Although she does not believe me when I tell her.


She has the most awesome husband!!!

Love it!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Finwe said:


> My wife has an incredible compassion for others. Sexiest? It is a combination of her beauty and grace.


Love this! <3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

DustyDog said:


> The many ways in which she expressed desire for me, and the many ways in which she engaged.
> 
> Is it the same today? Nowhere close.


Is it less & if so. How long have yu been married?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Despite being very straight, she had this irreverent and mischievous streak that was a real turn on. It makes an appearance far less these days, but when it does, it's every bit as effective as it ever was.
> 
> Appearance-wise, every last curve and contour of her face was captivating. There are times I could just marvel at her face for hours. After 30 years, that face remains as captivating as ever. And the smile. She is naturally dead serious, and doesn't smile a lot, but when she does -- :corkysm60: I've never had a day so bad or a mood so dark that that smile wouldn't turn it around in a nanosecond.


Awwwwwww! I picture her as I read

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Keke24 said:


> We met in college. The local girls were all over him because of his accent and because the frat guys/athletes looked up to him. He was the cool kid who made zero effort to fit in. I was impressed by his level of indifference towards the girls. Not so impressed when I finally had to make the move after getting zero (not even a kiss) while sleeping next to him for 6mos.
> 
> Close to 6years later and the indifference towards other women is still there. He has very little patience for typical female tactics that I smh when I see other men fall for. He hardly ever looks when women walk by, I'm usually the one to point and compliment other females. It adds a level of confidence and security that makes him irresistible to me.
> 
> He surprised me because he should've fit the profile for the young guy who's just looking to have fun. His most important need is commitment to family. It's usually the woman who changes (or tries to) the guy but he's definitely made me cut out all the bs. I'll never admit it to him but his firm boundaries, despite my past objections, are such a turn on.


Definitely have to let him know one day lol

He sounds like a charm.

My husband is the same way when females try..& he was really hard to GET! also lol

What is your husbands sign?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Deidre* said:


> I'm getting married next month, can I still play?
> 
> The sexiest thing about my fiance? Just physically speaking, his body. Then, the way he looks at me, and the way he walks. He has a really masculine/sexy walk, lol There's many things to name...he's just so sexy to meee! :cat:


Congrats! On the engagement 

You GO GIRL!!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I didn't in the past, but it crept in recently, and not without reason. One evening we were looking at old pictures and she kept exclaiming, "OMG, you were so handsome," "oh, you were soooo trim," "wow, you looked soooo good, I wish I had realized how good looking you were at the time," etc. All the emphasis was on the past tense. It was pretty hard to take
> 
> But now, she's showed some renewed interest. I get a lot of "You're so manly," "I love your muscles," and a whole lot of her hand rubbing my whiskers if I skip a day shaving. When we go to bed, she now caresses my muscles and sometimes flat out gropes them. Gotta' say I love the attention (even if it ends with just the words and the caressing), and at has gone a long way to restoring my self confidence.


My husband & I read this TOGETHER 
& we laughed so hard!!! LMAO 

& we cried cause it was so beautiful 
Sounds like us

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

My husband & I have been married 3 yrs now & together 6 

We grew up together living ONLY doors away. His little sisters did my sister's hair once I moved out.
I never looked at him twice
Because I was older
& he never looked at me because I was fat

Now yrs later he is my EVERYTHING!

First I loved his complexion!!!! So smooth & Carmel like.
Then his pink full lips.
Then I noticed his eyes.

Then we spent a night together.
& talked for hours & HOURS & hours 
Well he talked. I just watched HIS lips mainly lol

Till this day we stay up late night's talking till the sun comes up..

I believe in Him
& he is really the only person who believes in ME..

ALL OF THESE THINGS ARE sexy to me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

DEMI6 said:


> My husband & I have been married 3 yrs now & together 6
> 
> We grew up together living ONLY doors away. His little sisters did my sister's hair once I moved out.
> I never looked at him twice
> ...


Keep each other first over everything(including kids if you have any). Always keep dating. Always fill each others needs. Appreciate each other for who they are and what they do everyday. These will help you go far in your marriage.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

DEMI6 said:


> Is it less & if so. How long have yu been married?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


20 years.

Flipped off like a switch. One day, she said "I never liked sex. I only allowed it to get it over with because I knew men like it." The comment took me quite by shock, since, in our early days, I found the frequency with which she provided details about her experience with former loves to be - well, I thought it was good for a woman to be so open to accepting her past. Based on numerous comments over the years, I now think the sex talk and behavior was merely to please me and to her it was not pleasant, ever.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

DustyDog said:


> 20 years.
> 
> Flipped off like a switch. One day, she said "I never liked sex. I only allowed it to get it over with because I knew men like it." The comment took me quite by shock, since, in our early days, I found the frequency with which she provided details about her experience with former loves to be - well, I thought it was good for a woman to be so open to accepting her past. Based on numerous comments over the years, I now think the sex talk and behavior was merely to please me and to her it was not pleasant, ever.


Ouch. That's gotta' be hard to take. I feel for you, big time.
Any chance she would be open to the idea of doing something to develop an interest? Counseling/therapy?


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeswecan said:


> Keep each other first over everything(including kids if you have any). Always keep dating. Always fill each others needs. Appreciate each other for who they are and what they do everyday. These will help you go far in your marriage.


Amen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

DEMI6 said:


> Definitely have to let him know one day lol
> 
> He sounds like a charm.
> 
> ...


Funny you ask about sign. He's big on signs and loves to predict personality trends based on a person's sign.
He's a gemini, I'm scorpio. He's told me many times what our interaction means or what can be expected for us based on this signs thing but I really can't recall. I should try, he takes it so seriously.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Keke24 said:


> Funny you ask about sign. He's big on signs and loves to predict personality trends based on a person's sign.
> He's a gemini, I'm scorpio. He's told me many times what our interaction means or what can be expected for us based on this signs thing but I really can't recall. I should try, he takes it so seriously.


That's my kinda man lol
My husband is like you open to it but not big on it.

Match in heaven lol the 2 of you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Ouch. That's gotta' be hard to take. I feel for you, big time.
> Any chance she would be open to the idea of doing something to develop an interest? Counseling/therapy?


Not likely any time soon. Her present presentation is that sex is a physical act, base and animalistic, and "there's something wrong with a person" if it's important to them. She hasn't said what interests might be more noble, though. As for counseling, she says "I don't know what I'd say to a counselor, and they cost money, so why bother?"


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

DustyDog said:


> Not likely any time soon. Her present presentation is that sex is a physical act, base and animalistic, and "there's something wrong with a person" if it's important to them. She hasn't said what interests might be more noble, though. As for counseling, she says "I don't know what I'd say to a counselor, and they cost money, so why bother?"


Very sorry to hear that. Very tough situation, but know you have many brothers out here!

btw, I love the combination of your avatar and its caption. We once owned a chihuahua -- while we were living in Montana! I used to have to shovel a path into the middle of the back yard just so he'd go do his business!


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Very sorry to hear that. Very tough situation, but know you have many brothers out here!
> 
> btw, I love the combination of your avatar and its caption. We once owned a chihuahua -- while we were living in Montana! I used to have to shovel a path into the middle of the back yard just so he'd go do his business!


I've had micro-dogs and doglets since the early 1980s, when I, too, lived in Colorado. Shoveling snow to expose grass for pooch - normal stuff! My present little pooch is a long-hair, I think a mix of Maltese and Chi. A southern California bikini beauty she is, and there ain't gonna be no going out to the back yard when it's raining. Well, here in Oregon, it's rained 75% of all the days since about October (a record year), so she's been avoiding the other side of that glass door for a while. Thankfully, she's pad-trained, so there's no genuine mess to clean up. We had more snow this past winter than any winter I've been here...and she was ***barely*** willing to go out there to the shoveled spot for number two but number one was a purely indoor activity for her!!!


----------



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

On our first date my wife wore this pink/black flannel skirt, and she looked really sexy in it. I used to make her wear it sometimes when we'd have sex, it just drove me wild.

She still has that skirt, though she hasn't worn it in maybe 8 years. I make sure it isn't thrown away. It definitely still fits, she's still smoking hot and could totally still pull it off. I wish I could get up the nerve to ask her to wear it again sometime when we have sex, but I would just assume she'd find the request silly and juvenile.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My boyfriend has beautiful, huge hands. I was drooling at them on our first date. He would be talking and I found myself gazing at his hands and imagining them all over my body. He did put his hands on me a lot on that date....first just gently taking my hand as we crossed a street together. OMG, the way I could barely clasp my fingers between his because his hands are so huge compared to mine...that made me melt. Then a hand on the small of my waist as he ushered me through a door he was holding open for me....swoon...yum. Then hands on my hips and back as we made out for the first time.....heaven! These touches gave me a really good idea of just how wonderful those hands would be on me later in even more intimate scenarios...he did not disappoint!

Obviously he still has the wonderful hands, and now just a glimpse of his hands makes my heart skip...after all of the ways he has touched me with them.....just, yummmm.


----------

